# Connie Chung singing.....oh dear!!!



## Jessica (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.gawker.com/news/connie-ch...ime-181349.php


Why did her agent let her do this?!?!?!  Surely she must be drunk or strung out on something***aacckkk!!!***

BTW, my absolute favorite part is when she's grunting as she's trying to hoist herself off of the piano.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 20, 2006)

LMAO....I am going to have to watch the grunting part.  I tried to watch this earlier in the day but I got through like 45 seconds.  She looks so crazy.  She has to be drunk or strung out.  I just like how she always talks shit about Maury and managed to work some of that into her "song".  Oh...and who is that fool pretending to play the piano?  Actually, I should ask what is he doing?  

Side Note:  Connie is bitter that they fired her ass!!  LMAO!


----------



## Pink_lily (Jun 20, 2006)

oh my god that was hysterical!  i love the grunting part too, but i couldn't stop laughing when they had a quick shot of the piano player trying not to crack up.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 21, 2006)

She needs to stop. That was awful. I had to turn that off, cuz her singing was ear pollution.


----------



## d_flawless (Jun 21, 2006)

HA. i saw that on e! this morning and all i can say is "wOW"


----------



## kimmy (Jun 25, 2006)

okay, so have we all seen MadTV parody her?

Bobby Lee actually sounds better making fun of her, than she does trying to be all serious and epic hahaha. my God, her singing is terrible. hahahaha and the grunting!? WTF? 

did they actually show this on TV? or is this like...an outtake? please tell me it's an outtake and this didn't really air on TV.....pleease!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 11, 2006)

Good lord! I feel bad for the pianist and the cameramen who had to put up with it. The pianist especially since I'm pretty sure they practiced her performance more than once! I mean c'mon...look at his painful grin lol.


----------

